# Transfer Express Offers Free Webinar On Taking Photos To Grow Your Business



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

An upcoming webinar presented by Stahls’ Transfer Express will focus on taking and using photos effectively to grow your business. The free online session will explore the importance of photography in marketing, and how to get the images you need to give you an edge on your competitors. 

In “Quality Photography for Your T-Shirt Business,” you’ll discover how to increase sales and step outside the box using photography. You’ll also learn what you’ll need to create images that work and get tips for achieving quality photos on a tight budget. 

Join us on Thursday, April 14, 2016, from 2¬-3 p.m. EDT to hear from the experts and discuss this important subject with others from the industry. Register for this free session and find out about other heat printing webinars or watch previously recorded sessions at T-Shirt Webinars | Transfer Express.

For more information, contact Stahls’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

